# svchost.exe:KERNEL32.LoadLibraryA



## cambodia (Feb 28, 2005)

Dear all,
Kindly help on my issue. I have infected on my entire LAN with virus that, sometime v can access network and sometime not, it display with Network path not found... And I scanned with Mcafee, found like that C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe:KERNEL32.LoadLibraryA. That's that virus? how to fix them?

Please see my log below:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:37:03 PM, on 6/29/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP3 (6.00.2900.5512)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\UdaterUI.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\McTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe
C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster 2\RegistryBooster.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\Mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\VsTskMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\TUProgSt.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Contacts\wlcomm.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Updater5\AdobeUpdater.exe
D:\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://ui.skype.com/ui/0/3.6.0.248.209/en/download
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 192.168.0.251:8080
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SearchHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\scriptcl.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\UdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [googletalk] C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe /autostart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uniblue RegistryBooster 2] C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster 2\RegistryBooster.exe /S
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.mcafee.com
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scanner/sources/en/scan8/oscan8.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{90F43DDF-FA6B-499A-B4F7-216C547F071A}: NameServer = 202.93.153.35,192.168.0.252,192.168.0.5
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\WINDOW~4\MESSEN~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\WINDOW~4\MESSEN~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: dimsntfy - %SystemRoot%\System32\dimsntfy.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe" /ServiceStart (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee McShield (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\Mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Manager (McTaskManager) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\VsTskMgr.exe
O23 - Service: TuneUp Drive Defrag Service (TuneUp.Defrag) - TuneUp Software - C:\WINDOWS\System32\TuneUpDefragService.exe
O23 - Service: TuneUp Program Statistics Service (TuneUp.ProgramStatisticsSvc) - TuneUp Software - C:\WINDOWS\System32\TUProgSt.exe


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome to TSG 

Sorry for the delay










Download DDS and save it to your desktop from here or here or here
Disable any script blocker, and then double click *dss.scr to run the tool.

When done, DDS will open two (2) logs:

DDS.txt
Attach.txt

Save both reports to your desktop
In your next reply, please attach both logs. Thanks

===========================================================








Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from Here.

Double Click mbam-setup.exe to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware and Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware, then click Finish.

If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.

Once the program has loaded, select "Perform Quick Scan", then click Scan.

The scan may take some time to finish,so please be patient.

When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results.

Make sure that everything is checked, and click Remove Selected.

When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart.(See Extra Note)

The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.

Copy&Paste the entire report in your next reply.


Extra Note:

If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove,you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts,click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediatly.*


----------



## cambodia (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for your reply. I can't download your link.
Anyway, I used to scan for this thread, then I applied pathc from Microsoft 'WindowsXP-KB958644-x86-ENUsp2.exe', and it seem fix the svhost.exe file. After that I don't see that error happen again.
Thanks anyway.


----------

